

The Entrepreneurs of the Decade: 2000 to 2009 - vrobancho
http://www2.inc.com/ss/entrepreneurs-decade?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+inc/headlines+(Inc.com+Headlines)&utm_content=Google+Reader#2

======
ryanwaggoner
Glad to see Tony Hsieh on the list. He's quickly become one of the
entrepreneurs I respect most.

It's amazing to look at this list and realize how some of these people were
relatively unknown in 2000.

------
samuraicatpizza
Printer friendly (non-paged) version: <http://www2.inc.com/print/138>

------
vaksel
good list, but the gawker media guy doesn't belong on it. Completely different
level compared to paypal, Google and Apple

------
ncarlson
Do you guys think Elon Musk would be a good addition to this list?

~~~
ryanwaggoner
No, for two reasons:

1\. His big success story, Paypal, has some weird edges to it. I don't know
all the details, but it's not clear to me that Paypal's success was because of
Elon and not in spite of him. Hope that doesn't offend anyone, just what my
limited knowledge of the situation tells me.

2\. His latest ventures (SpaceX, Tesla, and SolarCity) are still too early to
evaluate. Tesla in particular seems to have some challenges, and the legal
battles and so forth don't help his image.

That said, I actually really admire Elon from the perspective of his
aspirations. In my opinion, if you walk away from a deal with several hundred
million, you could do a lot worse than asking what three big humanity-changing
problems you can attack with that money.

